# Rocks, Slates, Stones



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Tttjjhhhhhhh


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

had the same dilema as you. Ended up buying mine from Big Als and Menagerie


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Try;
Betz Cut Stone Ltd
2947 Kennedy Road
Scarborough, ON M1V 1S9, Canada
(416) 293-4187

They have tons of slate there. But choose your slate carefully though. Some slate are so soft that it falls apart when I cut them, and some are so hard that my dremel couldn't even cut it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep Betz cut stone. I've got all my rocks from them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

a friend of mine picked up some choice lava rock there too.. really nice stuff..

Goes fast...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I was looking at the company... their website is http://www.betzcutstone.com/index.php

They also have offices in Newmarket and Mississauga


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome thanks alot everyone!


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Theres a variety of slate they have on stock. which one do you guys use?

http://www.betzcutstone.com/landscapesNatural.php

Credit Valley Red/Grey looks pretty good


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

PalermoPenano said:


> Theres a variety of slate they have on stock. which one do you guys use?
> 
> http://www.betzcutstone.com/landscapesNatural.php
> 
> Credit Valley Red/Grey looks pretty good


I use the credit valley sandstone. Its easy to cut, and cuts where you want (With a chisel or a hammer) AND you can use sandpaper and water and custom shape it, plus since its silica, it has no chance of altering your water's pH or gH or kH unlike other slate. Its also very light.


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats awesome, thank you so much. This information helped alot, considering I spent almost 30 bucks for 2 lava rocks from big als


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Um... I didn't think slate would alter water chemistry parameters


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ya that's pretty rough man... 

For seven bucks I bought so much granite my friend and I needed to make 2 trips to lead it in the Car...

Betz is great.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone is welcome to disagree with me, as I'm sure some have had problems attributed to 'self collected' rocks, but I swear by good old Canadian Sheild. In my experience I have collected everything from large flat black granite slabs, to tiny pebbles to use as a very natural looking top substrate for planted tanks. Given that we are a very close distance to so much pristine wilderness and lake areas I would suggest spending the same money on gas and grab a shovel and head north. My family cottage in muskoka has been a wealth of exciting rock that has never caused me any appreciable changes in water hardness, pH or quality.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

That's cuzz its granite


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

In my 65 gallon River-Tank all the rocks, pebbles and even some of the gravel were collected during a camping trip up around Lake Superior so it's all lovely reddish and grey granite that matched the existing substrate look. Therefore it looks geologically correct.
The driftwood too was collected on that trip. I'm not sure that I would trust driftwood off Lake Ontario beaches though.



















Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! you dont even see the sponge work at all... Thats your PVC tubing set up ya?

Yea i think i asked about drift wood on the beaches around here and it was a clear no... lol.. Too much crap in the lake.. litterally..


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Well in reality you can see the sponges. For the uninitiated this is it:

http://www.loaches.com/articles/river-tank-manifold-design

Martin.


----------

